# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadolu Dilleri Nelerdir

## ceydaaa

Eski-Anadolu-Dilleri-300x300.jpgAnadolu'da MÖ 2. ve 1. binyıllarda kullanılan bir grup Hint-Avrupa diline Anadolu Dilleri adı verilir. Bu diller arasında en önemlisi ve en iyi tanınanı, MÖ 1600-1100 yılları arasında yazılı belge bırakmış olan Hititçe'dir (Naşşili). Hitit imparatorluğu döneminde, Hititçe ile akraba diller olan Luwice (Luwili) ve Palaca da konuşulmuştur. Luwice'nin yayılım alanı Güney ve Batı Anadolu, Palaca'nınki ise Kuzeybatı Anadolu (Kastamonu yöresi)'dir.

Erken antik çağda, Luwice'den türemiş olduğu tahmin edilen Lykia dili, Lysia dili, Karia dili, Pisidia dili, Side dili ve kökenleri yeterince bilinmeyen Paphlagonia dili ile Kappadokia dili kullanılmıştır. Bu dillerin tümü MÖ 1. yüzyıla doğru Yunanca'nın egemen dil olması üzerine tarih sahnesinden çekilmişlerdir.

----------

